# Hurghada



## kt001 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hello,

Can anyone please give me some advice about heading to Hurghada. Is it anything like sharm with the shop etc and cafes, the place where we are thinking of staying says it is ten mins from the vicinity but just wondering what is there?

Any advice would be helpful


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

if you don't give the name of the hotel/area where you are staying, it is rather difficult to reply


----------



## kt001 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hello,
Thanks for getting back to me
It says the Al Ahiaa District?


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

kt001 said:


> Hello,
> Thanks for getting back to me
> It says the Al Ahiaa District?


This is a newly developed area just north of Hurghada and the old city El Dahar will be the nearest part off Hurghada to you in the opposite direction is El Gouna which is worth a visit not really very Egyptian but very pretty.Are you staying in a hotel or apartment ?


----------



## kt001 (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks for the advice, we will be staying in a hotel/resort, there is a few of us planning to go so wanted to know if there was shopping area's and cafes (like sharm) obv understand its different from sharm but that sort of thing. Would will be better looking for something in El Gouna?
Thanks


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

kt001 said:


> Thanks for the advice, we will be staying in a hotel/resort, there is a few of us planning to go so wanted to know if there was shopping area's and cafes (like sharm) obv understand its different from sharm but that sort of thing. Would will be better looking for something in El Gouna?
> Thanks


El Gouna is a bit expensive....but if you gave the name of where you are staying and not just the area it would be helpful.....but to be honest no matter where you go in Egypt apart from Cairo all most of the shops sell is tourist tat....if you want it to be like Sharm then why not go to Sharm


----------



## kt001 (Jan 6, 2011)

hurghadapat said:


> El Gouna is a bit expensive....but if you gave the name of where you are staying and not just the area it would be helpful.....but to be honest no matter where you go in Egypt apart from Cairo all most of the shops sell is tourist tat....if you want it to be like Sharm then why not go to Sharm




Trying some where a little different lol although obv not that different, we are thinking about heading back to sharm but looking at hurghada also.
Have done the tat but not all the party has  lol
Back to thinking about where we are going, thank you for all the advice.


----------



## steveolena (Dec 18, 2010)

kt001 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can anyone please give me some advice about heading to Hurghada. Is it anything like sharm with the shop etc and cafes, the place where we are thinking of staying says it is ten mins from the vicinity but just wondering what is there?
> 
> Any advice would be helpful


The Kawser area is probably best cos it`s local for everything, we live in Kawser and love it here, everythings on hand, shops, cafes, bars, beaches etc etc, check out The Sindbad or Giftun Hotels they`re quite nice, also Marriot but thats a little more expensive, if you need something more specific as regards to info just message me here, Steve


----------



## eyo1 (Apr 7, 2011)

steveolena said:


> The Kawser area is probably best cos it`s local for everything, we live in Kawser and love it here, everythings on hand, shops, cafes, bars, beaches etc etc, check out The Sindbad or Giftun Hotels they`re quite nice, also Marriot but thats a little more expensive, if you need something more specific as regards to info just message me here, Steve


Hi 
Since you live in the Kawser area, do you know of the Suleder apartments next to Desert Pearl? I am thinking of staying there next month for a couple of weeks but have read somewhere that they may not be finished..
Do you know what condition the Suleder is in (is the pool filled, shops open etc)?

Thanks


----------

